# Stickiness on t-shirt after pressing rhinestones



## leoleo (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am testing different types of tapes to transfer rhinestones. First I tried paper tape, after pressing the rhinestones I felt the stickiness on t-shirt around the rhinestone wherever the tape was stuck. Second I tried the Hotfix tape, again I felt some stickiness on t-shirt. I need to know, is it normal that i will feel stickiness on t-shirt or am I using low quality tape ? or am I doing something wrong ?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

No, it's not normal to have stickiness on your shirt. What kind of hot fix tape are you using? Are you peeling the tape right after pressing or waiting until it cools off?


----------



## leoleo (Feb 1, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> No, it's not normal to have stickiness on your shirt. What kind of hot fix tape are you using? Are you peeling the tape right after pressing or waiting until it cools off?


I could find only 1 kind of hotfix tape, its written Meishan hotfix tape on it.. I think its Chinese brand... I am peeling off after some cooling ..


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

leoleo said:


> I could find only 1 kind of hotfix tape, its written Meishan hotfix tape on it.. I think its Chinese brand... I am peeling off after some cooling ..


Try to peel when it's still hot. I find that my hot fix tape peels really easily when it's still hot. If I wait for it to cool, it pulls against the fabric of the shirt really hard making a discolored line around the edges of the tape.


----------



## leoleo (Feb 1, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> Try to peel when it's still hot. I find that my hot fix tape peels really easily when it's still hot. If I wait for it to cool, it pulls against the fabric of the shirt really hard making a discolored line around the edges of the tape.



Thanks Stephanie. I will try that


----------



## leoleo (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes Stephanie you were rite ... I peeled hot and I did'nt feel any stickiness on the fabric.. Thanks again


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yay! So glad you're up and running without that problem! And glad I could help!


----------

